# Peco pl35



## Dirtytom (Jan 13, 2014)

Has anybody used the PL35 CDU? Do you wire both positive and negative to Green? I plan on adding 8 PECO turnouts on expansion and really like the Control panel and switches but they recommend the 35. The inlet and outlet wire is 20 gauge seems small for that many switches?

Comments please

DT


----------



## markgrecco (May 27, 2013)

I'm not sure what you mean by positive and negative to green. think of the CDU as an extension of the power supply. your power supply connects to the input of the CDU (+ and -) and then the output of the CDU is now your supply. I would take the output of the CDU and make a positive bus and a negative bus. From the positive bus feed the switches which then continue on to the turnout motors. And from the negative bus connect to the common terminal on the turnout motors. It makes more sense when you draw it out on paper.

Mark


----------



## Dirtytom (Jan 13, 2014)

Here is wiring diagram. If this is correct will have a mile of wire for 9 turnouts? Appreciate your help.

DT


----------



## markgrecco (May 27, 2013)

Dirtytom said:


> Here is wiring diagram. If this is correct will have a mile of wire for 9 turnouts? Appreciate your help.
> 
> DT


Your hand drawn diagram is correct. Myself I would use the + to the switch and - to the motor common but electrically your way works just the same. There is no doubt it takes a lot of wire. I have 40 turnouts on mine and I haven't started the electrical for them yet . I use 18/3 thermostat wire. The outer insulation is a good size to a coax cable stapler to keep it all neat under the table. It's also easier to mark and keep track of 9 cables then 27 single wires. Good luck.

Mark


----------



## Dirtytom (Jan 13, 2014)

If you plan on using a PL35 CDU, the 18 is too big to fit in the very small connections? England has 50 cycle, 240 volts, have idea if that is why the recommend the 35?

I have sent several emails to Peco support, but no answers. Are you using Peco turnouts?

DT


----------



## markgrecco (May 27, 2013)

This is the CDU I'm using http://www.talkingelectronics.com/projects/CDU-2/CDU-2.html I have 2 of them. They come as a parts kit with the printed circuit board. You just need to solder it together.

The CDU needs to be fed from a power supply with about 18V. My CDU can take either A/C or D/C for input. I'm not sure about the PL35 input requirements but the standard line voltage and frequency in England would only be a concern for the power supply not the CDU.

I use Peco insulfrog turnouts and PL10 turnout motors. 20 gauge wire will be fine too. I'm only using 18 because that's all thermostat wire comes in. I was actually considering using phone cable which I think is 20 and has 4 wires in it.

Mark


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

i use phone wire on mine. nice ad compact.


----------



## Dirtytom (Jan 13, 2014)

Mark, that looks too complicated for this old Cajun grey matter. Would love to see pics of your progress.

DT


----------



## markgrecco (May 27, 2013)

Dirtytom said:


> Mark, that looks too complicated for this old Cajun grey matter. Would love to see pics of your progress.
> 
> DT


The PL35 will work fine for you. You only need 1 of them anyway so the price difference is minimal.

I'll post some pictures tonight if I get time. I'm still in the track laying phase right now but it's coming along. slowly 

Mark


----------



## Dirtytom (Jan 13, 2014)

Cannot get the turnout to work? I have the pl27 docking station, what do I do with power lines from pl27?

DT


----------



## markgrecco (May 27, 2013)

Dirtytom said:


> Cannot get the turnout to work? I have the pl27 docking station, what do I do with power lines from pl27?
> 
> DT


From what I can tell the PL27 is for holding the switches. what is the part number for the switches you have?

Also what turnout motor are you using?


----------



## Dirtytom (Jan 13, 2014)

Pl26, the pl27 holds three of the 26's...do not know what a CDU does?

DT


----------



## markgrecco (May 27, 2013)

Dirtytom said:


> Pl26, the pl27 holds three of the 26's...do not know what a CDU does?
> 
> DT


PL26 is the correct switch for a solenoid type turnout motor like the PL10. The CDU serves 2 purposes. 1. it charges capacitors which are inside the CDU so when you throw the switch it can give the PL10 a quick blast of current to move the solenoid. 2. after the capacitors discharge it will limit the current to protect the turnout motor. (for instance if you had a push button type switch and held you finger on it, without a CDU you would continue to drive a lot of current through the turnout motor and burn it out).


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Good explanation Mark. Makes sense to me. I never realized there was a capacitor in one of those switch machines. Pete


----------

